# [video] ATI Radeon free driver (FERMER)

## USTruck

Bonjour,

J'ai un portable avec deux partitions Gentoo, une qui fonctionne avec le driver proprio (ati-driver), l'autre avec le driver libre.

Avec le driver libre, j'ai un problème d'assignation d'écran, quoique j'essaye, cela ne fonctionne pas.

Le PC a trois sortie, une VGA, un HDMI et un DISPLAY PORT. 

C'est TOUJOURS la sortie VGA qui est en primary en lieu et place de l'écran LVDS.

Dans tout ce que j'ai fais jusqu'a présent, malgré des recherches sur forum et autre, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution.

Ci-dessous je donne  une partie Xorg.log, xorg.conf et ligne dmesg qui indique que la carte est bien initialisée

---- Partie Xorg.log

Malgre le fait que LVDS est connecte, rien a l'écran, par contre si je connecte un écran a VGA-0, j'ai l'image ?????

```
II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=1048576K, accessible=262144K (PCI BAR=262144K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 262144 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling disabled

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 2700, min_out_pll: 64800, max_out_pll: 120000, min_in_pll: 600, max_in_pll: 1600, xclk: 40000, sclk: 550.000000, mclk: 700.000000

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=64800 max=120000; xclk=40000

(WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:

XRes: 1600, YRes: 900, DotClock: 99950

HBlank: 224, HOverPlus: 48, HSyncWidth: 48

VBlank: 12, VOverPlus: 2, VSyncWidth: 3

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Monitor0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "LVDS" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "HDMI-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output DisplayPort-0 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DisplayPort-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Port0:

  XRANDR name: VGA-0

  Connector: VGA

  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

  DDC reg: 0x7e40

(II) RADEON(0): Port1:

  XRANDR name: LVDS

  Connector: LVDS

  LCD1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2

  DDC reg: 0x7f68

(II) RADEON(0): Port2:

  XRANDR name: HDMI-0

  Connector: HDMI-A

  DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY

  DDC reg: 0x7e50

(II) RADEON(0): Port3:

  XRANDR name: DisplayPort-0

  Connector: DisplayPort

  DFP2: INTERNAL_UNIPHY

  DDC reg: 0x7f10

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

finished output detect: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LVDS:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LVDS:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

finished output detect: 1

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "HDMI-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "HDMI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: HDMI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

finished output detect: 2

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DisplayPort-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DisplayPort-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DisplayPort-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

finished output detect: 3

finished all detect

before xf86InitialConfiguration

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

(II) RADEON(0): Query for AtomBIOS Get Panel EDID: failed

(II) RADEON(0): Added native panel mode: 1600x900

(II) RADEON(0): Output: HDMI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DisplayPort-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Output DisplayPort-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1600x900

after xf86InitialConfiguration

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(==) RADEON(0): Will attempt to use R6xx/R7xx EXA support if DRI is enabled.
```

---------- xorg.conf -------------

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   #Option "NoDDC" "True"

        Option     "BusType" "PCIE"               # [<str>]

        Option     "DMAForXv"   "False"           # [<bool>]

        Option     "IgnoreEDID"  "True"          # [<bool>]

        Option     "ReverseDDC" "True"           # [<bool>]

        Option     "LVDSProbePLL" "True"         # [<bool>]

        Option     "DRI"     "on"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectorTable"        # <str>

        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"       # [<bool>]

        Option     "Int10"    "True"             # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650]"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection
```

---- messages  -----------

```

Feb 10 16:18:52 alien kernel: [drm] Loading RV730 CP Microcode

Feb 10 16:18:52 alien kernel: [drm] Resetting GPU

Feb 10 16:18:52 alien kernel: [drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

```

------------ INFO SUR LA CARTE : attention c'est pris sous la session avec driver ati -----------

```
02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650] [1002:9480] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:02eb]                                                                                            

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 33                                                                             

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]                                                                         

        I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]                                                                                                  

        Memory at cfef0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]                                                                      

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at cfe00000 [disabled] [size=128K]                                                                    

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3                                                                                 

        Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00                                                                            

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+                                                                    

        Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information <?>                                                                           

        Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci                                                                                               

        Kernel modules: fglrx  

```

Une idée ?

D'avance merciLast edited by USTruck on Sun Feb 14, 2010 10:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## raoulp

Bonjour,

As-tu essayé d'utiliser xrandr ?

```
$ xrandr --output LVDS <options>
```

a+

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Oui j'ai essayer.

J'en suis arriver même a ne plus utiliser le portable ..... je reste au grand désespoir de ma femme avec mon desktop.

Le portable attendra encore quelque semaine/mois avant que je m'y remette.

----------

## kwenspc

Y a pas mal de chose à revoir du côté de ton xorg.conf

Ne forces pas le BusID, commentes le. Ou alors forces le pour qu'il cible la sorti LVDS. (truc genre 2:0:1 j'imagine, à vérifier dans les logs xorg)

Vires les options style "LVDSProbePLL". D'ailleurs vires le max de truc, ça sert pas à grand chose.

Sinon, au pire, tu peux toujours configurer 2 cartes (une ciblant le BusID de la sortie VGA, l'autre de la sortie LVDS) et fait en sorte que le moniteur utilise la carte a sortie LVDS.

Après c'est peut être pas une erreur du driver: la CG est peut être mal faite et le port vga est bel est bien physiquement branché pour être le premier port. ça a l'air débile... mais sait on jamais avec certains constructeurs  :Neutral:  (vu que le driver est censé décider de quel port utiliser)

Donc essais sans BusID avant tout.

Je suis plus tellement au parfum mais:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "DRI"
> 
>    Mode 0666
> ...

 

C'est pas censé être valide que pour les drivers fglrx? Je dis peut-être une connerie hein.

----------

